# Plant ID



## northernpike (Mar 27, 2014)

Can someone help me with what this is and if it's any good for the bees?


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow, that is cool. It looks more like a mushroom than a flower, because it doesn't have chlorophyll (no green).


----------



## bugmeister (Feb 26, 2013)

did you ever find out what this is?


----------



## northernpike (Mar 27, 2014)

I think it's elephant ear


----------

